
Ask HN: Tooling for Improving Java Codebase - leksak
What are some of your favourite projects that you rely on to improve the quality of your codebases? I&#x27;m thinking along the lines of Lombok and equalsverifier. And, ostensibly, linters such as checking that utility classes don&#x27;t contain any non-static methods etcetera. I&#x27;m not thinking Sonar, but if anyone wants to share any resources on how to make Sonar a better tool (signal&#x2F;noise) please share.
======
kevinherron
Checkstyle is a must for any project with more than 1 developer (or even with
1).

Findbugs/spotbugs maven/gradle plugins are nice, but require a little bit of
tuning to eliminate false positives. Nothing near the amount of tuning or
upkeep a Sonar instance requires though.

Use @Nullable, @Nonnull, @ParametersAreNonNullByDefault annotations. I prefer
"non-null by default" via a package-level annotation from
@ParametersAreNonNullByDefault and using @Nullable where appropriate.

Use the Error Prone compiler/build plugin.

------
k0t0n0
Shift+Delete

~~~
phakding
wow! aren't you edgy?

